# Liberty Cherries Help!



## optivo1981 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm John and I'm new to the forums. I inherited my fathers vast bottle collection (specializing in Cincinnati Beers and Sodas) and I was hoping to get help here and there as I run into problems. My current problem is I found a liberty cherries jar that is unique. I researched liberty cherries jars, found tons of information, but it's all about the bicentennial liberty cherries for 1776-1976. Mine however isn't that version at all! Also it has one of the most unique tops I've ever seen. At first it reminded me of a cap you use on a 2-liter that will repressurize the soda inside by pumping it lol. Now I think it was a way to get the cherry juice out without removing the lid. Regardless I haven't seen anything like it either. I have included pictures below. Any help at all would be appreciated, from what it is exactly, to what it's worth? Even just maybe a proper name for the top, or period, or name of jar I could narrow my search down with would be awesome too! If any information is needed, or more pictures whatever, please let me know!

 Thanks,

 John


----------



## optivo1981 (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is a picture of the bottom as well where you can see a nice Anchor Hocking mark, small A under large H.


----------



## epackage (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome to the site, what happens when you press down on that spring loaded "trigger", can you take a pic of it unscrewed from the jar?
        Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking at another pic of one with it's original label I don't think that top goes with this jar at all, I think it's some sort of "immerser" top that went with something else all together...

 I believe this is the correct top for the jar, it's marked Covington, Kentucky. The lid is also marked with The Good Housekeeping Magazine Seal....Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is what the top should be on it...The threads on your example are clearly wrong for this jar...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Liberty-Cherries-Very-Old-Statue-of-Liberty-Liberty-Bell-Jar-Covington-KY-/271042967591?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1b6b7827


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool bottle!

 It seems that the glasshouse mark actually refers to "Hazel Atlas" rather than anchor hocking.

 I would think that it was a design produced as a marketing ploy right around and shortly after the nation's 1926 sesquicentennial celebration. I'm pretty sure I have seen a "liberty cherries" jar from the 70s, with the statue of liberty design on the label but in a normal junky round jar.

 The lid seems considerably older than the jar, and may be particularly valuable if identified.


----------



## optivo1981 (Aug 29, 2012)

Jim - I will include some pics below. It seems to break the seal of the lid. The spring just seems to keep it closed by itself. So I am thinking maybe to allow a liquid out?
 Also that would make sense for Covington, KY as that's right next door to me! You can tell the lid does not screw on smoothly, however once on it is good and tight. Wonder if it's maybe an after the market cherry holder in, while cherry juice comes out invention? That'd be cool! 
 That lid is beautiful I wish I had it as well! Good find on eBay I appreciate that. I thought I had checked all the liberty cherry auctions on eBay but apparently missed this one.

 Plumbata - Hazel Atlas! Thanks, I'm just beginning to learn all about glasswares and got a lil over confident I guess! lol. I agree though, the lid is the piece that is unique and interesting. I can't identify any markings on it anywhere, not even a number. Probably can find a lid reference at the library though I will have to check into that.


----------



## optivo1981 (Aug 29, 2012)

And the underside!


----------



## epackage (Aug 29, 2012)

Definetly does not go with that jar, but like Stephen said it may be a desirable lid all by itself. I can see it as something used to release a buildup of gas in a jar with a fermented item, I do not see it as something you would use to get liquid out of the jar because to me it would just make a mess and you would end up with a buildup of gunk in the workings of the spring and plunger. There are some very smart Jar Folks here who will most likely know what it is and who made it and when, good luck....Jim[]


----------



## botlguy (Aug 29, 2012)

Good Luck with your research, I'll stay tuned. Neat thread.


----------



## LC (Aug 29, 2012)

Is that possibly a lid off the top of a kerosene jar that goes to a kerosene cook stove ? You turn it upside down where it sits on a rest at the end of the stove and the plunger is pressed down releasing the kerosene .


----------



## epackage (Aug 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Is that possibly a lid off the top of a kerosene jar that goes to a kerosene cook stoveÂ ? You turn it upside down where it sits on a rest at the end of the stove and the plunger is pressed down releasing the kerosene .


 That's what it is, we have a winner, great job Jim[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 29, 2012)

.


----------



## optivo1981 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow thanks guys! In just 6 hours you were able to identify two pieces that didn't match, and identify each one individually. Pretty impressive! I appreciate all the information and help, hopefully one day I can return the favor! 

 John


----------



## LC (Aug 29, 2012)

Glad we could help out John , welcome to the forum .


----------

